# Blundeston prison..permission visit



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2016)

My friend managed to organise a small group visit to this closed prison which sits in the village of blundeston.the prison opened in 1963 with four wings then extended in 1975 with two additional ones.the prison was a category c prison and was shut down in December 2013.the site is soon to be redeveloped into housing and a care home.i quite enjoyed my look around here.sat in reggie krays cell too.some parts like G block were quite old.one block was very modern.

Looking down to the main block with the seperate wings to the side




The isolation ward for the very naughty ones.these cells would have had two doors and monitored virtually constantly.the furniture was made of cardboard










The main prison wings
















The prison mosque






















The gymnasium.










We stumbled on the chapel by mistake.glad we did.i loved the pastel colours in here.




Cell 116 home to reggae kray for his final years in prison before he was released and passed away in Norwich










This G block.the oldest part of the prison.the rooms were four man rooms with two bunks.each room had two doors one opening inwards and one opening outwards so if the prisoners barricaded themselves in they could always manage to get in one dorm at least.













The main exercise yard







This is the newest block.very clean and modern.i thought it was like a MFI block













The waste management area










Astro turf pitch




Delivery compound


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2016)

Really interesting report, thanks for posting it Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2016)

Sod that, I think I'll stay nearly legal, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jul 8, 2016)

I like this a lot well done for this one..


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been round a couple of prisons (permission visits!) and even stayed in one in Canada that was converted into a hostel!

Very nice Mikey; really interesting stuff
Thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 8, 2016)

One of the coolest permo visits I've ever seen! Nice one


----------



## Conrad (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow that's really something else, photos class as usual.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 9, 2016)

very nice Mikey, Its hard to pick out a favorite shot, i like them all.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 9, 2016)

Absolutely incredible stuff there, amazing work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2016)

Very interesting report,really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 9, 2016)

Very nice. For some reason parts of the buildings look like they were built for something else and then converted into a prison.


----------



## Jon6D (Jul 10, 2016)

Fantastic, I love it


----------



## Charliesniff (Jul 11, 2016)

Just wondering if Reggae Kray is the long lost Jamaican cousin of Reggie? Top splore.


----------



## byker59 (Jul 12, 2016)

Very atmospheric - expected to see Fletch in a cell as well !


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 13, 2016)

Nicely done. The newer building is a bit nicer with wooden furniture inside the cells but what about the cell doors, they look automated.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 21, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------

